# Airflo ridge floating clear tip



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm interested in this line as well. I used a Airflow line last summer and it was great.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I have it on my 9wt and 10wt. I've fished the 9wt a fair bit and honestly it feels more tangly than my other Airflo lines but I think the pros probably outweigh the cons. Fished a brand new 10wt version last weekend and wasn't bad on the tangles.

Will be fishing the 10wt version in the March Merkin next week so should get some good use. Will report back at the end of the week


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Anyone fishing this line? Was considering the 11wt for my tarpon trip in May and the 7 wt to have on hand for all around light applications around here.
> 
> I will have other rods with me on my trip in May, just wondering if having a clear tip might be good to have on hand. My other rods are rigged with normal floating lines.


A buddy of mine has an 11wt line. It casts very nice. It's just a little confusing atleast for me when it comes to laying down casts. I get confused between watching the yellow and having to remember that there's a few feet of clear line plus your 9-12 ft leader you know what I mean?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Y


JakeOnFly said:


> A buddy of mine has an 11wt line. It casts very nice. It's just a little confusing atleast for me when it comes to laying down casts. I get confused between watching the yellow and having to remember that there's a few feet of clear line plus your 9-12 ft leader you know what I mean?



Thanks for the feedback, I figured it would be an adjustment. I found the 7wt at half off. Figured I would give that a shot for a few weeks. If it works ok I might get it in an 11wt and put it on one of my tarpon sticks.


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I figured it would be an adjustment. I found the 7wt at half off. Figured I would give that a shot for a few weeks. If it works ok I might get it in an 11wt and put it on one of my tarpon sticks.


Heck yea man, half off you can't beat it! Nice find


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I figured it would be an adjustment. I found the 7wt at half off. Figured I would give that a shot for a few weeks. If it works ok I might get it in an 11wt and put it on one of my tarpon sticks.


Where did you find it 1/2 off?


----------



## stripset (May 7, 2012)

el9.... I have fished this airflow line in 7, 8, and 12 wts. It is a great line, with lots of snap for quick casts. The only warning I will give you, which is why I no longer use these lines, is that it will easily "shave" itself. All of the lines, running on both Hatch & Nautilus, with ample room on the reel have started separating. Just my experience with it, but in terms of initial cast-ability it was a good line. I have now switched all of my lines from 7+ to Arc, and could not be more pleased with the performance and customer service this company provides. They make EXCELLENT tippet as well. Best of luck on your trip and PM me for any further information regarding both the Airflo or Arc lines.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks stripset, never heard of arc. Do they make a floating clear tip line? How is the Airflo shaving itself? I don't understand. 

Found the ridge clear tip on American legacy fishing.com
I got the last clear tip line. They do have the full clear line on sale along with a bunch of other airflo lines.


----------



## stripset (May 7, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Thanks stripset, never heard of arc. Do they make a floating clear tip line? How is the Airflo shaving itself? I don't understand.
> 
> Found the ridge clear tip on American legacy fishing.com
> I got the last clear tip line. They do have the full clear line on sale along with a bunch of other airflo lines.


el9...... Shaving itself like if you took a stick and shaved it down with a knife or chisel. At first I thought it may have been an edge on my reel rubbing against the line on my Hatch's, but then when I spooled up my Nautilus it did the same thing. As I initially said, there is around a 1/4 inch gap between the line and the face of the reel, so there is no rubbing to my knowledge in that section of the reel assembly. I believe that the raised "ridge" on the line (hence the product name) is what is separating from the main core. 

It could be that I received 3 faulty lines missed in the QC process, but I highly doubt it. 

They do not make a clear tip, but IMO the only real application to a clear tip would be frontside fishing, and even then I feel as though a colored line will suffice just as well. If you lob a clear line across the back of a fish they are most likely going to spook just as fast as if you lined them with a high vis line. 

Here is the link to the Arc site, http://arcfishing.com/product/arc-tarpon/


----------



## stripset (May 7, 2012)

For what its worth,

I have some of Airflo's cold weather lines I use for winter redfishing in NC. I have experienced no such issue with these lines like I have the tropical ridge. Spooled on the same reels.........


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I would have called airflo/rajeff and let them know but that's just me.

I will post up on my experience once I get some time with the 7wt


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Anyone fishing this line? Was considering the 11wt for my tarpon trip in May and the 7 wt to have on hand for all around light applications around here.
> 
> I will have other rods with me on my trip in May, just wondering if having a clear tip might be good to have on hand. My other rods are rigged with normal floating lines.


That's what I've got on one of my two twelve weights, and I've got a new one in 8wt that I've yet to put on a rod.

I'll be practicing (working out) with the 12wt on a local pond here shortly and you are welcome to come over to Lake Mary near Rhinehart to try it..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank Mike I might take you up on that. I put it on my 7wt and it cast pretty good, haven't really had a chance to fish it yet. The running line seems thicker in diameter than my normal wulff btt. Had to take some backing off to get it to fit, where my btt fit with room to spare.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I fished the Ridge clear tip yesterday and it did great.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes it is a thick line. LDPE/HDPE instead of more dense PVC coatings on all of the other fly lines.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wulff makes a Bermuda Triangle Taper with a ghost tip. 12' intermediate clear tip.

@el9surf - where you headed in May for poonage?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> Wulff makes a Bermuda Triangle Taper with a ghost tip. 12' intermediate clear tip.
> 
> @el9surf - where you headed in May for poonage?


I was looking at the Airflo because it is floating, even the clear tip. Going back to Marathon may 13-17.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have fished it in 12# the past two seasons and its a great line!
You do have to be able to see your bug in the water instead of watching your fly line though, but that's the case no matter what line you use.
Good luck!


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

I am going to be using the Orvis clear/sinking tip this season. I have noticed with using a worm fly or doing fast ticks, that it brings the fly too high in the water sometimes. If you are worried about spooking fish just use lighter/longer leader. I have not liked airflo in the past due to it holds memory.


----------



## Jakeellington (Oct 21, 2009)

Rajeff Sports who Reps Airflow are really great to deal with. Ive cut two Airflow lines on oysters and they have replaced them no questions asked. That is enough for me to always buy Airflow even though I get other lines at a discount.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have only used one orvis line in the past and it was the single worst line I have ever put on a reel. It was heads and shoulders worse than anything else in terms of memory. I stretched it, dragged it behind the boat and it would just coil up like a slinky.

The area I'm fishing is fairly shallow around 3 - 4 ft deep at most. I want the fly up high otherwise it will be in the grass.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I fish the Wulff in that depth - all depends if the fly is weighted or not. I like getting the fly right in front of the face of the fish where there is little to no effort for the fish to eat the fly. It's only 12' of intermediate, and when stripped, it keeps it right at around 12" or so beneath the surface.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I fished the 10wt Airflo cleartip for 5 days straight and really liked it. Had a little memory at first, but I think it performed better as it got warmer out and got used some. It's a really nice casting line, and as long as use it often enough to keep the memory out I think it's a winner. Will def keep throwing it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's diameter is huge compared to my other lines, SA Wulff and Cortland. Picked up the 11 wt and it seems like it has the diameter of a 14 wt.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My new ridge line might not last very long because it's already getting abrasions. I don't know how it happened either? The line seems to be softer when compared against my rio lines.


----------

